# Ok kids, We got some Serious eats here!



## Two Knots

I made muffuletta bread...and it turned out scrumptious!

First, I made a pizza dough in my processor and then
sent the head guy to the market to get some cold cuts, he got 
genoa salami ( 1/2 lb)
cappicola ( 1/2 lb) and some swiss cheese (1/4 lb) and some 
provolone cheese (1/4 lb) 

So, all together it is 1 lb cold cuts,
and 1/2 lb of cheese...

Then I made the olive mix - about 2 cups full of - chopped green pimento olives,
chopped calamari olives, sliced pimentos, about 2 teaspoons capers, about 
3 tablespoons chopped red onion. 

First I covered the rolled out dough with the salami, then with all the cheese,
then with the cappicola and then put the olive mix on top, I then drizzled
a little olive oil, and a little red wine vinegar all over the top of the olive mix.

Then I rolled it jelly roll style and cut some slits on the top and let it rise up a little more,
(about 1/2hour)...

I gently brushed the top with a beaten egg, mixed with few drops 
of olive oil. Then sprinkled with a homemade mix of sesame seeds, poppy seeds,
garlic powder, and onion flakes.

cooked it 30 minutes @ 350...Note, you can use any coldcuts you like,
like ham instead of cappicola. 

Here are the pics before it baking it in the oven.


----------



## Two Knots

Here it is all cooked up...Ready for some serious chowing down!


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Did you save us a piece?:biggrin2:I'll really be surprised if the wife doesn't try this.


----------



## Two Knots

Yeah, Senior Sitizen, tell the wife to make it...You’ll love it...

When the head groundskeeper came back from the hardware store he was
hungry, hungry...he grabbed a piece- I said, how is it? All he could get out 
was ummmm! :biggrin2:

ya know, next I’m going to try a Baked Reuben Bread! 
Pastrami, sauerkraut and
Swiss cheese, ...First, I’ll put a smear of mustard over the rolled out bread
and then lay down the pastrami, then sauerkraut 
and swiss cheese on tip, and then roll it all up.

How could that not be delicious!


----------



## BigJim

Oh my STARS, that is beautiful, that has to be some kinda fantastic. That Baked Reuben Bread sounds out of this world also. You have got to love to cook to turn out master pieces like you do. 

Since I have retired I have tried my hand at cooking. Somethings turned out really good and other things not so good. It is all fun, I have found a new respect for wives for sure though.


----------



## Colbyt

That is beautiful and I am going to have to try it since I know you guys ate all of that one.


----------



## Two Knots

colby, we’ll be eating on this for a few days. I also made a big pot of pea soup
with a ham bone, bacon, and hebrew national frankfuter pennies...:smile:


----------



## Startingover

My favorite thing is olives. Now I’m hungry for some. You know, I’m not even sure what Cappicola is. I think its in Italian subs and I know I’ve eaten it. 

How do you come up with these things?

What knife do you use to slash the top?


----------



## Nik333

What is your pizza dough recipe? :smile:


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> What knife do you use to slash the top?


 She used a bread knife and sliced it_ -- Artistically_. :vs_laugh:


----------



## wooleybooger

I can only add, "DAYUM JOANN''. :vs_cool: :biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots

Startingover said:


> My favorite thing is olives. Now I’m hungry for some. You know, I’m not even sure what Cappicola is. I think its in Italian subs and I know I’ve eaten it.
> 
> How do you come up with these things?
> 
> What knife do you use to slash the top?


Here is capicola It is a cross between prosciutto and sausage. It’s also a bit
spicy. Of course, if you can’t get it, ham would be good. 

https://www.thedailymeal.com/what-is-capicola/5814

I donno how I come up with these things...

I used a sharp knife...just a slight cut. If you love olives than you’ll love
muffuletta olive mix...
The first time I had it was several years ago, my son bought me back a jar of it from 
New Orleans, and I’ve been making it ever since.
Sometimes I put in a can of mushrooms too.. You can throw a couple of spoonfuls on salad too...
Make a big jar of it and keep it in the fridge, it has a very long shelf life.


----------



## Two Knots

Nik333 said:


> What is your pizza dough recipe? :smile:


1 cup water 
2 1/2 teaspoons yeast
1 teaspoon sugar

3 cups flour
1 teaspoon kosher salt
2 Tablespoons sugar
2 Tablespoons olive oil.


First younproof the yeast...
1 cup warm water with 2 1/2 teaspoons of yeast -plus 1 teaspoon of sugar.

Put in the food processor 3 cups flour, 2 Tablespoons sugar and 1 teaspoon
kosher salt..

Then dump in the yeast minute with two tablespoons olive oil into the 
food processor and pulse..It only takes one minute...you may need to
put in a couple more spoons of flour if it’s too wet, or a bit of water
if it’s to dry...Then put it on a floured surface and kneed it for 30 seconds.

Put it in an oiled bowl, turning it once to coat dough ball, cover with plastic wrap
until it rises up...Then spread out on floured counter, I also used a rolling pin
to get it thin and spread out.


----------



## Nik333

What food processor? ;D


----------



## Nik333

I was trying to find muffuletta to try, & realized that a town nearby is the 2nd largest producer of olives in the world! Tracy, CA is the largest.



If you love olives you might find this article interesting as they are being forced to go from hand-picked to machine harvested.


https://thebusinessjournal.com/bad-news-good-news-for-olive-growers/


Buy US!


Theoretically, you could just walk around this area gathering spilled olives, almonds, walnuts, tomatoes & corn all day.


----------



## wooleybooger

Here are two brands of muffuletta mix there are others.


----------



## Two Knots

There ya go...Wooley’s got it...
Besides olives and pimentos they put in pepperoncini peppers.

My original jar of it from New orleans had bits of cauliflower too.

I like just the two olives, pimentos, red onion and a small jar or can of mushrooms...Artichoke hearts are good too...


----------



## Two Knots

Nik333 said:


> What food processor? ;D


I have a kitchen Aid 11 cup food processor. It’s over 30 years old I think.
I use the heck out of it...all my bread doughs and pizza doughs I make
in it (in less than one minute) as well as shredding cabbage and 
carrots for coleslaw. 

I think today most people love the Ninga food processor...I have a mini
ninga that I use a lot as well.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> My original jar of it from New orleans had bits of cauliflower too.


That was probably the Boscoli TK. We got our first jar of it in New Orleans also. Love those N.O. muffuletta sandwiches.


----------



## wooleybooger

Boscoli has an interesting website. Check out the recipes.

https://boscoli.com/about/


----------



## Two Knots

Holy Cow, Who new that the Muffuletta got its start because of the
Italians! 

I pulled this from your link...
“In the early 1900’s, when the Italian population of New Orleans reached its peak,
an Italian bakery produced a large, round loaf of bread. 
This bread was split and thinly layered with popular Italian cold cuts: quality ham, 
Mortadella, Genoa salami, Provolone cheese and topped 
with Italian Olive Salad to create an over-stuffed sandwich called the “Muffuletta.”

Once you have a muffuletta there’s no going back. :smile:

put some cold cuts on a roll, top with Muffuletta olive mix, wrap
it in aluminum foil and pop it in the toaster oven to warm up.

pWarming it up intensifies the flavors...:thumbsup:


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Holy Cow, Who new that the Muffuletta got its start because of the
> Italians!
> 
> I pulled this from your link...
> “In the early 1900’s, when the Italian population of New Orleans reached its peak,
> an Italian bakery produced a large, round loaf of bread.
> This bread was split and thinly layered with popular Italian cold cuts: quality ham,
> Mortadella, Genoa salami, Provolone cheese and topped
> with Italian Olive Salad to create an over-stuffed sandwich called the “Muffuletta.”
> 
> *Once you have a muffuletta there’s no going back.* :smile:
> 
> put some cold cuts on a roll, top with Muffuletta olive mix, wrap
> it in aluminum foil and pop it in the toaster oven to warm up.
> 
> pWarming it up intensifies the flavors...:thumbsup:


You ain't never said nothin' wrong there. :vs_laugh:

The way it's described in the link is the way I've had them in NO. Fantastic.


----------



## Two Knots

Wooley, remember from the old place we made muffuletta, I put in the
cauliflower, carrots, and Peppers...

Now I just do the two types of olives, pimentos, red onion, & mushrooms.
I season it with a little olive oil, Italian seasoning (homemade) and
garlic powder and salt if it needs it.

I saw a movie one time, where the guy said of his wife, “she’s not much
to look at, but, she makes a great muffuletta!” :biggrin2:

edit: the sandwich you posted doesn’t look like it was warmed in the
oven? warming it up is a must!
It’s also good on an italian hero...


----------



## wooleybooger

Yeah I remember doing the muffuletta thing at WWZ also. 

The pic I wanted I couldn't get it to post. Now it will.







Looks like a heart attack looking for a place to happen. :vs_laugh: Don't recall ever having one warmed up.










Here is a muffuletta bread recipe.

https://www.womansday.com/food-recipes/food-drinks/recipes/a56156/muffuletta-bread-recipe/


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> There ya go...Wooley’s got it...
> Besides olives and pimentos they put in pepperoncini peppers.
> 
> My original jar of it from New orleans had bits of cauliflower too.
> 
> I like just the two olives, pimentos, red onion and a small jar or can of mushrooms...Artichoke hearts are good too...



Locally all I could find was Racconto Mild Muffuletta with no description. It looked like nothing but sliced, stuffed green olives to me. Went looking and found this: Ingredients: Green & Black Olives, Soybean Oil, Celery, Cauliflower, Carrots, Peppers, Pimentos, Water, Vinegar, Salt, Spices, Sodium Benzoate as a preservative


Does that sound about right? It has to trace amount of most of those based on the image.


----------



## wooleybooger

Remembered I had an empty Boscoli jar still with the label.

Olives, canola oil, EVOO, cauliflower, carrots, celery, sweet peppers, black olives, capers, other spices. No mention of preservatives. Refrigerate after opening. Look at that Boscoli website link I posted. Their prices seem competitive and much better than Amazon.


----------



## Two Knots

Colbyt said:


> Locally all I could find was Racconto Mild Muffuletta with no description. It looked like nothing but sliced, stuffed green olives to me. Went looking and found this: Ingredients: Green & Black Olives, Soybean Oil, Celery, Cauliflower, Carrots, Peppers, Pimentos, Water, Vinegar, Salt, Spices, Sodium Benzoate as a preservative
> 
> 
> Does that sound about right? It has to trace amount of most of those based on the image.


The olives,( kalamara and green olives) pimentos, red onion, capers is usually
all I use ( except if I have a jar of mushrooms in the house ) the olives are the dominant flavor ...some extra virgin
olive oil, also some corn oil ...a sprinkle of Italian seasoning and garlic powder and a bit of salt.

you can also put in some chopped plumb or cherry tomatoes, chopped peppers,
chopped artichoke hearts, hey, it’s your muffuletta mix, you can do whatever
you like...

It’s also delicious on a big Loaf of italian bread...wrap it all up in aluminum
foil and bake it in the oven for several minutes, and you got yourself an Italian
muffuletta hero.

Colby, you were out already looking for Muffuletta ? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> Colby, you were out already looking for Muffuletta ? :vs_laugh:



I let my mouse do the shopping.


I'm getting into this order online and curbside pickup stuff.


----------



## Two Knots

What an Adventure! Muffuletta will change your life! 

You’re going to buy the mix and not make it yourself?


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> I let my mouse do the shopping.
> 
> 
> I'm getting into this order online and curbside pickup stuff.


:biggrin2:



Two Knots said:


> What an Adventure! Muffuletta will change your life!
> 
> You’re going to buy the mix and not make it yourself?


Just ordered a gallon myself. The shipping isn't really a killer but I've not got too much faith in FedEx not breaking things. It's happened before with them.


----------



## J. V.

wooleybooger said:


> Yeah I remember doing the muffuletta thing at WWZ also.
> 
> The pic I wanted I couldn't get it to post. Now it will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a heart attack looking for a place to happen. :vs_laugh: Don't recall ever having one warmed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a muffuletta bread recipe.
> 
> https://www.womansday.com/food-recipes/food-drinks/recipes/a56156/muffuletta-bread-recipe/


 Thats how I remember it. The sandwich made with a round Italian loaf.
The olive salad topped the Italian cold cuts and cheese. Then wrapped and refrigerated for several hours.
Never heard or saw everything baked into the bread.
Looks great and I now have a new challenge. To make my own.
Thanks guys.


----------



## raylo32

Getting fat just reading this post!


----------



## wooleybooger

raylo32 said:


> Getting fat just reading this post!


Get yourself some of the Italian Olive Salad and make one. Make it worthwhile getting fat. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Two Knots

J. V. said:


> Thats how I remember it. The sandwich made with a round Italian loaf.
> The olive salad topped the Italian cold cuts and cheese. Then wrapped and refrigerated for several hours.
> Never heard or saw everything baked into the bread.
> Looks great and I now have a new challenge. To make my own.
> Thanks guys.


I never heard of muffuletta bread either until I made it...:biggrin2:

This is what’s left of it...the head guy had another hunk of it last night 
for a snack, and another hunk for breakfast, and another for lunch.

He said this morning that he weighed himself and he weighed in at 170 lbs.
It’s unreal right?


----------



## Startingover

Even tho I watch my sodium level for a treat I make a lettuce salad for myself and put about 3/4 cup green olives in it.

Green with pimentos, black pitted, Kalamari, and big green stuffed with cream cheese. Yum

When I was little there was a baloney with olives in it.

I’ll look for Boscolo at Traded Joes.


----------



## Nik333

Yes, Two Knots, how is the salt?


Startingover, I found some low salt prosciutto ( my favorite) but, I'm not really sure how one would have them delivered. Maybe @*Colbyt* knows.


https://www.google.com/search?clien...41LjKYAQCgAQGqAQdnd3Mtd2l6sAEG&sclient=psy-ab


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> Even tho I watch my sodium level for a treat I make a lettuce salad for myself and put about 3/4 cup green olives in it.
> 
> Green with pimentos, black pitted, Kalamari, and big green stuffed with cream cheese. Yum
> 
> When I was little there was a baloney with olives in it.



I searched Baloney with olives & it shows Muffuletta :biggrin2:
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=baloney+with+olives


----------



## Two Knots

Well, olives are salty, that’s for sure...That is the reason that I only
use garlic powder and not garlic salt in cooking...garlic salt is way too salty...
But, you’re not having it everyday...everything in moderation.

Startingover, I love olive loaf...hardly ever see it anymore.

I make my own olive loaf sandwich’s :biggrin2: by slicing the green pimento
stuffed olives (in three pieces) and putting it in the sandwich with
the boloney and mayonnaise. It’s also good rolled in a wrap 

I also love martinis with three green olives! :biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots

Niki, search - Olive loaf lunch meat and you’ll see what it looks like.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Niki, search - Olive loaf lunch meat and you’ll see what it looks like.


I was just going to suggest that. Growing up I never cared for it or pimento loaf. Hardly ever see either now.

I found deli provolone, mortadella, Genoa salami and prosciutto locally. Just need my Boscoli Italian Olive Salad and bread flour.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> I was just going to suggest that. Growing up I never cared for it or pimento loaf. Hardly ever see either now.
> 
> I found deli provolone, mortadella, Genoa salami and prosciutto locally. Just need my Boscoli Italian Olive Salad and bread flour.



See the link in post #37.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> See the link in post #37.


:vs_mad: Whatchu doin' bustin' on me for? TK was the first one said search it. 

:biggrin2: Just messin' with ya. All is good.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> :vs_mad: Whatchu doin' bustin' on me for? TK was the first one said search it.
> 
> :biggrin2: Just messin' with ya. All is good.



We have to be nice to the cook! :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> We have to be nice to the cook! :smile:


Why? I bet I've known her longer than you have. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Startingover

WHAT????
TK, you eat baloney too? I thought I was in a clandestine group.

Growing up my school lunch was baloney. I still like it but am embarrassed to say I eat baloney. In Ohio they had good Cleveland baloney. Here I only get Boars Head baloney, ( not phoney baloney) but not often.

10 yrs ago I made a martini and didn’t drink it but dipped big olives in it scooping a dribble of martini with each olive. That was good.


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> I found deli provolone, mortadella, Genoa salami and prosciutto locally. Just need my Boscoli Italian Olive Salad and bread flour.


So, you gonna my muffuletta bread? Be sure and post a pic ...
my next bread is going to be a rueben bread. 

I can’t believe you don’t like pimentos...I make them with whole red bell peppers
either roasted on the gas stove or on top the bbq...roast them until they are black and then put them in a brown bag
for awhile to listen the char...then peel off the char, slice up and and put on 
some of extra virgin olive oil, lots of cut up garlic and salt. * note...after you scrape off the char, 
don’t rinse them, cause you’ll be rinsing off some of the flavor.


----------



## raylo32

We used to get muffulettas in New Orleans in the Quarter. They'd ladle the olive salad from huge jars. Man they were good.


----------



## Two Knots

Startingover said:


> WHAT????
> TK, you eat baloney too? I thought I was in a clandestine group.
> 
> Growing up my school lunch was baloney. I still like it but am embarrassed to say I eat baloney. In Ohio they had good Cleveland baloney. Here I only get Boars Head baloney, ( not phoney baloney) but not often.
> 
> 10 yrs ago I made a martini and didn’t drink it but dipped big olives in it scooping a dribble of martini with each olive. That was good.


I love baloney, ( especially Boars Head) I rather have a baloney and swiss cheese sandwiches than 
a ham and cheese sandwiches...I also love liverwurst!


----------



## Startingover

Baloney lovers unite!


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> WHAT????
> TK, you eat baloney too? I thought I was in a clandestine group.
> 
> Growing up my school lunch was baloney. I still like it but am embarrassed to say I eat baloney. In Ohio they had good Cleveland baloney. Here I only get Boars Head baloney, ( not phoney baloney) but not often.
> 
> 10 yrs ago I made a martini and didn’t drink it but dipped big olives in it scooping a dribble of martini with each olive. That was good.


Ain't nuttin' wrong with baloney. Check out smoked baloney. The hard part is scoring the bologna roll or even finding an affordable one. I don't consider Boar's Head affordable in roll size. I've used Bar S when I could get it.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> So, you gonna my muffuletta bread? Be sure and post a pic ...
> my next bread is going to be a rueben bread.
> 
> I can’t believe you don’t like pimentos...I make them with whole red bell peppers
> either roasted on the gas stove or on top the bbq...roast them until they are black and then put them in a brown bag
> for awhile to listen the char...then peel off the char, slice up and and put on
> some of extra virgin olive oil, lots of cut up garlic and salt. * note...after you scrape off the char,
> don’t rinse them, cause you’ll be rinsing off some of the flavor.


I intend to make the Muffuletta buns. Perhaps another time I'll make your muffuletta bread roll.

I do like pimentos and olives now, I meant elementary school age and I do know how to char/roast peppers even not to wash them, you will lose the flavor. I do poblanos often.

When are you going to kill me............again. :vs_laugh:


----------

